# Goldie..............



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

this is what he thinks of some of the judging lol


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

That's a brilliant picture!!!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Love it, is he dexters brother?

He is very handsome!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely boy, what prefix do your babies come under or do you breed yourself?
i couldnt believe it when i saw that pelido is still going strong


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> Love it, is he dexters brother?
> 
> He is very handsome!


LOl yes its Dexter's brother x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> lovely boy, what prefix do your babies come under or do you breed yourself?
> i couldnt believe it when i saw that pelido is still going strong


i bred my boys ................

yes they are still around


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

dexter said:


> LOl yes its Dexter's brother x


I thought i remembered you saying he was called goldie, you can see why!!

Is he out showing too?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> I thought i remembered you saying he was called goldie, you can see why!!
> 
> Is he out showing too?


he's not been shown since he was a pup, but i'm going to start showing him again.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

a natural ungroomed pose lol


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Haha, she looks so cheeky in the first picture!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you have some lovely roughs


----------

